
Machine learning driven AWS EC2 scheduler - prakashmanden
https://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/simple-aws-ec2-scheduler-vs-machine-learning-driven-ec2-scheduler/
======
spencera
Worst custom scrolling I've seen in a long time... Completely disabled the
swipe-back feature on my MacBook.

~~~
eric_h
Eh? I don't see any custom scrolling and swipe-back is working fine for me.

~~~
nawgszy
It's broken for me too, on Chrome and a 2017 MBP

~~~
eric_h
Ah, didn't try in Chrome. Safari's my daily driver, I only use chrome for
development.

------
weego
I don't understand how machine learning fits into literally just an option to
power down a machine on a schedule?

I know when my business does not need a particular environment up because it's
my business... why would I need something to train that and than apply it,
probably incorrectly, for me?

~~~
philipodonnell
Regular reminder for readers: If a service exists that claims to meet a need
but you do not have that need, it means you are not a customer for that
service, not that the need does not exist. If the need is not large enough, or
if not enough customers exist that have that need, then the service may fail
as a business, but that does not mean that there was no need at all.

If you "know when my business does not need a particular environment up" then
you are not a great customer, but other people might be.

~~~
weego
Did you look at the product? It gives you schedule suggestions. So you have to
know your schedule to pick the right one, which means you could use something
that allows you to build a schedule.

If the product is for people who think adding unnecessary machine learning to
simple tasks then sure, I'm not the audience but a condescending "you don't
get it" is not really adding any clarity. Do you get it?

~~~
philipodonnell
I didn't say "you don't get it", I said "you are not a customer". Not having
the same needs as someone else does not imply that you do not understand those
needs or are unable to reflect on whether you might share those needs. You
know your needs quite well and I assume you considered whether the product met
a need of yours.

But just saying "I don't need this and it probably wouldn't work even if I
did" doesn't add any clarity either. :-)

What would add clarity is to ask the creator whether they see it being
applicable in a particular use case, and you can give your specific use case,
and give them the chance to say "yes, here's why" or "no, the product doesn't
help you". Then future readers can see the use case and decide if they have
similar needs to you and it would greatly help their purchasing decision.

Honestly, I wish more product discussions were focused like that. "Here's my
situation" and the entrepreneur gave an honest "yes, here's why" or "no, the
product doesn't help you". But it typically is just a commentator saying "I
don't need this because I solved that problem myself" and the product person
claiming that it works in every use case, so other readers don't get as much
of a benefit from the discussion.

------
erulabs
This seems interesting and sounds like a fun project - but... How many EC2
instances can just be turned off and on? If they can, they're probably part of
an autoscaling group and already scale based on required capacity... Or
they're workstations and can be turned off on a schedule (as mentioned in the
article), ie: work hours only.

As much as I want to, I can't think of a purpose for this. Would be fun as a
Kubernetes scheduler! :D

~~~
sdrothrock
> How many EC2 instances can just be turned off and on?

I could actually imagine situations where you have loads that also follow a
schedule -- for example, if you have a ton of data and customers can schedule
summary generation/analyses, a lot of them will tend to schedule them on the
first of the month (that is, after the last month has ended).

In a case like that with a predictable load, you could boot up a bunch of
instances a bit before the end of the last day of a month, then turn them off
(to go back to normal loads) a bit into the second day of the new month.

Machine learning could help you pick out other peaks, like say, every Monday
or Sunday.

~~~
alfanick
> In a case like that with a predictable load, you could boot up a bunch of
> instances a bit before the end of the last day of a month, then turn them
> off (to go back to normal loads) a bit into the second day of the new month.

If it's predictable, no need for machine learning at all.

> "Machine learning could help you pick out other peaks, like say, every
> Monday or Sunday."

Or human can script around it, like you just did.

------
eric_h
This is a rather low content/high marketing post, but the idea is interesting.
I'd be more interested in a description of how it actually works, but I guess
that's FittedCloud's secret sauce.

~~~
prakashmanden
You may find this blog interesting -
[https://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/machine-learning-cpu-
utiliz...](https://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/machine-learning-cpu-utilization-
for-ec2-scheduling-2/)

~~~
eric_h
Slightly more technical content but the description of how it works still
doesn't go much beyond "machine learning techniques"

That's an extremely broad brush for what I imagine is a much more specific
technique or set of techniques.

------
qd2018
Is it possible to automate the schedules? It seems that the customers still
need to select the schedules.

~~~
prakashmanden
Yes, it is. Once customers select the schedule, execution is automated.

